# تقرير عن الاحتكاك



## وليدينهو (21 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
كيف الحال يا شباب منتديات ملتقي المهندسين العرب ، ارجو منكم افادتي بي تقارير عن موضوع الاحتكاك ، ارجو منكم الرد في أسرع وقت ممكن

والسلام عليكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 مايو 2006)

ألأخ وليد المحترم .
لأنة طلبك بأسرع ما يمكن !

الأحتكاك هو عبارة عن احتكاك .

البغدادي


----------



## وليدينهو (21 مايو 2006)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> ألأخ وليد المحترم .
> لأنة طلبك بأسرع ما يمكن !
> 
> الأحتكاك هو عبارة عن احتكاك .
> ...


 
يا سلام عليك ، علي العموم شكرا علي الاستجابة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 مايو 2006)

ألأخ وليد المحترم .
كنت امزح معك . لا تزعل .
ألأحتكاك : هو القدرة المتولدة بين جسمين عند سطحي تلامسهما .
والتي تعمل على مقاومة حركتهما واعاقتهما .وتتوقف قوة الأحتكاك على حالة اسطح الأجسام التي تنزلق فوق بعضها البعض .

ويمكن التقليل من مقاومة الأحتكاك للحركة بالتشطيب الدقيق للأسطح المتلامسة بتشحيمهما او تزييتهما .
وينبغي التمييز بين الأحتكاك في الحركة والسكون .
وقوة الأحتكاك لا تتوقف على مساحة التلامس ولكن هناك مايعرف بأسم الضغط (رد الفعل) 

وهذه روؤس اقلام عن الأحتكاك

معامل ألأحتكاك= قوة الأحتكاك / رد الفعل العمودي.
ويختلف الأحتكاك من معدن الى اخر .
ونتيجة الأحتكاك التأكل والسوفان . والأنهيار .
وتتولد حرارة عالية .
وتقل السرعة .
وللأحتكاك فوائد كثيرة ايضا هناك لحام بواسطة الأحتكاك.
ويمكنك اضافة ألقليل منك حتى تكمل بحثك .
وانا اسف مره اخرى لو كان معي وقت لكتبت لك اكثر .
ويمكنك البحث بألمنتدى في الأقسام الميكانيك سوف تجد الكثير .

البغدادي


----------



## وليدينهو (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك مرة اخري يا اخي العزيز ، بس انا اريد كتب علي موضوع الاحتكاك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مايو 2006)

الأخ العزيز وليد .
تحية طيبة . اعتذر عن عدم تلبية مطلبك بهذا الخصوص . 
وعسى الله ان يسخر احد اخواننا ويساعدك .
قل ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## وليدينهو (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك يا اخي شكري محمد نوري علي هذه المشاركات والاستجابة علي المواضيع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (19 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الكتاب الاول 
Dynamics With Friction: Modelling, Analysis and Experiment (Series on Stability, Vibration and Control of Systems, Series B, Vol 7) 
*by:* Ardeshir Guran, Friedrich Pfeiffer, Karl Popp 
en 

ودى الصوره






ودى اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/170903339/9810229542.rar

الكتاب الثانى


 Friction Science and Technology: From Concepts to Applications, 2nd edition (Dekker Mechanical Engineering) 
*by:* Peter J. Blau 
en 

ودى الصوره





ودى اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/159389690/142005404X.rar

الكتاب الثالث
Analyzing Friction in the Design of Rubber Products and Their Paired Surfaces: Designing Rubber Products and Their Paired Surfaces 
*by:* Robert Horigan Smith 
en 

ودى الصوره





ودى اللنكات
http://ifile.it/uhlj8av/0849381363.zip 

الكتاب الاخير
Friction Surface Phenomena (Tribology Series) 
*by:* George P. Shpenkov 
en | Elsevier Publishing Company

ودى الصوره





ودا اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/209167325/0444816844__Friction_Surface_Phenomena.rar 

ارجو انك تلاقى طلبك فى الكتب دى


----------



## عبده الثالث (17 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررين


----------

